# Wrecks in Choctawhatchee Bay?



## Lou Albiero (Oct 15, 2010)

Anyone know of any wrecks in Choctawhatchee Bay ideally west of the 331 Bridge?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Here's a link that might help......

http://fishingdestinguide.com/gpsCHOCTAWHATCHEEBAY.html


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

It doesn't matter Lou, you will just end up with lady fish and sailcats like usual....


----------



## Lou Albiero (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, at least I'll be catching something.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

*Nice link!*

I've never seen this list before. Thanks! Sea-r-cy


----------

